# Bowfishing



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

I was over at Brandenburg Park on Lake St. Clair the other night and there was a young fisherman bowfishing for carp there. In the short time I was there he had shot 2 carp and after pulling them in he threw them back in the water. I believe this is the same situation as the thread about throwing creek chubs on the bank. I can't believe that those fish could survive after being pierced with an arrow. Is this illegal? 

John


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Unfortunatly this problems exists a lot. It is walking the line by law simply because the fish are not dead yet, could be classified the same as hooking a small perch or blue gill really bad and when you remove the hook you know it will die but throw it back anyways. So yes legal but I don't like it, especially when large groups are practicing for a big carp shoot the weekend before the contest.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks for clearing that up for me Boeh. As you said the fish were not dead yet. I imagine depending where they have been hit some of them may even survive. I also did not really like seeing that happen. 

John


----------

